# Major AC problems



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I also see this issue from time to time... Turn the wipers on, to remove the frost from the window.. 
It seems there's a small leak from going from one vent type to another... Say, from feet, center to just center.. Or from outside air to recirculate.. its for sure a defect, but, I don't think anyone will make a major stink over it, since its not something that could case the car to fail or have a serious issue..

If they do issue a recall about this, or a service PI.. I'll be very surprised..


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Cruzegirl1971

I am so sorry to read about these frustrating issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I am also very sorry that your past experiences with our Customer Care Department did not lead to a resolution. I would like to try and restore your faith in GM and our Customer Care Department. If you would like my assistance please send me a private message and include your VIN and I can look into how we can proceed forward. Once again I apologize for your experience.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The fan will not speed up when in recirculate. And, it sounds like you have both a coolant leak and the excessively greased HVAC box. 

Well, hope it gets worked out!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...e-cabin-odors-sources-resolution-summary.html for your coolant odor. It sounds like your new dealership took care of the HVAC portion but that you also have a coolant leak under the hood.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Don't think I have a coolant leak.. As my A/C still freezes me out if its 85-90 outside, above 95ish, it has a little trouble keeping me cool.. But, I hardly ever run speed 4 (high) on it.. its either 3 or below.

the frost buildup, is mostly just a small patch, as the OP said, right above that little storage on the top of the dash..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

newsguy99 said:


> Don't think I have a coolant leak.. As my A/C still freezes me out if its 85-90 outside, above 95ish, it has a little trouble keeping me cool.. But, I hardly ever run speed 4 (high) on it.. its either 3 or below.
> 
> the frost buildup, is mostly just a small patch, as the OP said, right above that little storage on the top of the dash..


Yep, I think this is a small air leak through the defrost vent on all of them. Only happens badly when its near dewpoint outside. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

If I'm getting this right, the condensation is forming ON the dash around the right side of the storage compartment? If this is the case, it sounds like a simple problem... cold air blowing under the dash instead of out the vents. Or it would seem that way.

I wonder if its a misalignment between the duct work and the dash defroster vent? Does the condensation happen with every vent position selected? Or does it only happen with the defrost setting and goes away if you set it to the floor vents?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> If I'm getting this right, the condensation is forming ON the dash around the right side of the storage compartment? If this is the case, it sounds like a simple problem... cold air blowing under the dash instead of out the vents. Or it would seem that way.
> 
> I wonder if its a misalignment between the duct work and the dash defroster vent? Does the condensation happen with every vent position selected? Or does it only happen with the defrost setting and goes away if you set it to the floor vents?
> 
> ...


On the windshield - at least for those saying that it happens to them too. I've never bothered to feel my dash so not real sure there, but the condensation only happens on the outside of my windshield and never inside the car.

But yeah, a little tiny bit of air leaks from the defrost vent when in vent or vent/floor mode. 

Could the OP's car have a bad windshield seal, allowing humid outside air into the car near the dash?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Based on:



cruzegirl1971 said:


> I get condensation *on the right side of the dashboard around that useless compartment on the top of the **dashboard*. It spreads in a definite, consistent pattern. It doesn't do it all the time. It doesn't matter if the car is on fresh air or recirculate or if it is humid or not. *If you touch the top of the dash when it is happening it is like ice*.​


This doesn't sound like a windshield condensation issue, it sounds like a dashboard condensation issue.

Condensation always forms on teh outside of the windshield if you have the AC on the defrost vent on a humid day. This sounds like something completely different, like cold air is hitting the underside of the dashboard.


----------



## cruzegirl1971 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes. Condensation all over the inside of my dashboard. I am so fed up with Chevy and the way they have NOT done anything to help. This is my first and last Chevy...I am going back to foreign cars.

Oh and the current recall? I only brought my car in 4 times with complaints that the car doesn't stop. Luckily they found and fixed that a few months ago before the recall went out and before I killed myself or someone else.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Send a PM to Chevy Customer Service. They can get a process started for you and maybe help you through the issue. Sounds like your dealership isn't too interested in keeping you happy, and unfortunately the crummy service at that dealer is giving you a bad taste for the brand as a whole.

This is all too common... don't hesitate to go to a new dealership if your current one isn't trying hard enough to get your car straightened out. There are lots of happy Cruze (and Chevy) owners out there. Imports have their issues too, nobody builds a perfect car.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruzegirl1971, 

I am sorry you are having this concern. you can certainly private message us your name, VIN, address, phone number, mileage, and name of your GM dealership so we can look further into this concern. We look forward to hearing from you. Blue Angel, thank you for referring us. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cruzegirl1971 (Aug 14, 2012)

Blue Angel - I have had 5 different Customer Care Representatives at least, and 2 dealerships look at this car. It is absolute BS that new car owners go through this. I am very disappointed in Chevy. I have had several news cars in my life and never dealt with this level of incompetence. I am glad others have been satisfied with GM Customer Care and have had their problem fixed, but I am not happy at all. As a matter of fact, my husband is looking for the same size car as the Cruze and he is looking at everything but the Cruze. We could have been a 2 Cruze household.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

cruzegirl1971 said:


> I have had 5 different Customer Care Representatives at least, and 2 dealerships look at this car.


Talk to the owner of the dealership and tell him you'll buy a second Cruze if they can fix your current one. 

Seriously, if nothing is working at the dealership level and Customer Care is unable to get anything resolved for you, start looking into Lemon Law. It's a last resort I don't recommend unless you have exhausted all other avenues but it's there for a reason. This seems like something that should be a simple fix (keep the cold air from hitting the underside of the dashboard?). Maybe the LL route will get their attention.

Good luck and let us know what comes out of your situation. If you have this issue there's a good chance someone else does, too, and your experience may help them better deal with it.


----------



## 05hdrk (Oct 14, 2015)

I am having the same dash moisture problem on 2015 ltz was told that this is normal operation by dealer and GM


----------



## cruzegirl1971 (Aug 14, 2012)

Have you ever owned a car that had that problem? Nope neither have I until this POS Cruze. "Normal operation" = We aren't going to do a thing for you. Trust me. I am at 90K miles on a 2011 and I have never owned a 4 year old car that I have had to put so much money into fixing. Never, ever, ever buying another GM car. Wait - soon someone from Chevy Customer Service will pop on here and tell you how sorry they are and to please direct message them so they can help you. Don't get your hopes up. They are useless.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruzegirl1971 said:


> Have you ever owned a car that had that problem? Nope neither have I until this POS Cruze. "Normal operation" = We aren't going to do a thing for you. Trust me. I am at 90K miles on a 2011 and I have never owned a 4 year old car that I have had to put so much money into fixing. Never, ever, ever buying another GM car. Wait - soon someone from Chevy Customer Service will pop on here and tell you how sorry they are and to please direct message them so they can help you. Don't get your hopes up. They are useless.


I'm sorry that you feel this way. I do see our previous interactions with you back in 2013, and I apologize that you are continuing to experience concerns with your Cruze. As we have offered to look into this further for you in a private message, the offer to do so is still there. We are always happy to help in the best way possible. 

Thanks, 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

